# Rare Hitler Psychoanalysis Now Available Online



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 30, 2005)

Rare Hitler Psychoanalysis Now Available Online
Tuesday, march 29, 2005

Hitler Psychoanalysis Now Available Online

A rare 1943 document a psychological analysis of the personality of Adolph Hitler that predicted, among other things, his eventual suicide is now available on the Cornell Law Library's Web site, at http://www.lawschool.cornell.edu/library/donovan/hitler/.

The copyright to the original document number three of only 30 copies made was granted to the Law Library by Nina Murray, the widow of the document' main author, Dr. Henry A. Murray.

Henry Murray was a pre-World War II director of the Harvard Psychological Clinic and, during the war, served in the Office of Strategic Services, the forerunner to the Central Intelligence Agency. The psychological profile of Hitler was among the papers discovered in the Law Library's Donovan Nuremberg Trials Collection.


----------



## thegreatdecay (Apr 7, 2005)

Simply put...fascinating.


----------



## just mary (Apr 7, 2005)

Sad to say but the description reminds me of someone I work with...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 7, 2005)

Mary said:
			
		

> the description reminds me of someone I work with


Is he a public service manager, by any chance? )


----------



## just mary (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually, he is a she and she's an up and coming bureaucrat, she's going to do so well though, she's going to fit right in 

Not sure if I should post this here or not but I'm feeling low again.  I've been having a hard time reaching out to people, I've been isolating myself and the future is starting to look pretty bleak.  I just feel old.

Thanks for letting me post.  You can probably tell but this is the first forum I've ever been a part of and everyone here has been really nice.  Thank-you.


----------

